# Auto-sleepers' Workshop at Willersey



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

We will have to visit Auto sleepers shortly for some remedial work to the Nuevo.Probably it will take about 5 hours to complete.

The dog travels everywhere with me and i wonder if those who have visited Willersey before could tell me if there is much of a dog walk close by.Computer mapping shows lots of empty space around the factory.

Have mentioned to daughters 1 & 2 that it might be nice if they could look after the old boy for a couple of days but i could see no obvious displays of enthusiasm.  

Thanks
Nick


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Moondog said:


> We will have to visit Auto sleepers shortly for some remedial work to the Nuevo.Probably it will take about 5 hours to complete.
> 
> The dog travels everywhere with me and i wonder if those who have visited Willersey before could tell me if there is much of a dog walk close by.Computer mapping shows lots of empty space around the factory.
> 
> ...


I have been there when a couple had their dog with them. It did stay in the van some of the time so must have been well trained. hIt also accompanied them part of the time in the waiting room. I dont think there are dog walks as such but They walke him around the local area as far as I can remember. Why not give them a call. I am sure someone could give you better info.

Motorhomer


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Nick,

If I remember correctly, last time we were there we walked into Broadway, took us about an hour but i seem to remember there being a distinct lack of footpaths along the way.
There is also a regular-ish bus service to Broadway but i couldn't say whether dogs are allowed on (perhaps that awfully nice A/S chap Trevor could help here :roll: ), if they are then maybe get the bus and spend a few hours wandering around Broadway.

pete.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Moondog

Willersey itself is a beautiful village and is set at the foot of the Cotswold Hills so there are many footpaths and quietish roads you could either walk or wander along. I don't of course know whether you are walker and want to do a 5 hour "see all you can walk" or just meander up the road to the village and the Pub. The village has a couple of Pubs.. >The Bell Inn <  and the New Inn...I am not sure about dogs in the bars.

If you are able to walk a Mile and a half you could visit Broadway. I recommend getting an ordinance survey map for the area or go to Multimap or one of the other online mapping websites and print off a detailed map.

mike


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks.....as always,helpful replies.Even hostelries !!  

Will ask Trevor next week.He is away on holiday and Charles sounds as though he has sufficient to occupy his mind without dispensing tourist information.

Will stay at Broadway CC site so as long as we can still break through on to the abandoned railway track the dog can have a good walk before we go to Willersey.

Thanks Again
Nick


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

*Auto Sleepers and dog walking*

We are just back from Willersey and i have to say that A/S did a good job for me.In the workshop at 0740 8O out at 1220.Just as promised.

There is a good dog walk if you pass through the Church yard and cross the field to a way marked 'Dennington Trail' sadly it was too muddy to travel far but would be a good run for a dog during a summer visit.Brave BM threatened a few sheep from behind my legs.Sadly, as nearly always nowadays, the Church was locked.

We then repaired to the Bell and had a pint sitting in the warm sunshine.

Nick


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi moondog

I'm happy to see you enjoyed your visit, I f I had known you were there I would have been tempted to joinyou for a pint and a chat at the Bell.

It was a nice day today but as you have found...all the fields around here a pretty waterlogged..... if they tell us we are still short of water I will not believe them...

mike


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

We spent a day at the workshop. The staff are very dog friendly. Lots of biccies and drinks. We (and Lucy, our Golden retriever) stayed in the waiting room for part of the time. Other dogs were there, so Lucy had a great time. We then walked into the village for lunch in the New Inn, where Lucy was made very welcome.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

*autosleeper*

Hi moondog,
have just spent three nights at broadway in a nuevo just got back.
might have seen you. also called in at willersey bought a small piece of worktop 19" x 14" £66 scary. pity B&Q dont sell m/h spares.
regards 
phil


----------

